
Show HN: Astral – Augmented Reality social network - wyliec
https://github.com/casparwylie/Astral
======
wyliec
I started this project when I was 16 and it is now 5 months into development.
I'm interested to know what people think of the idea, and how I've decided to
go about the project (see README for screenshots and details). Depending on
the interest I receive, I hope to get it onto the app store soon. Thanks for
taking a look.

~~~
mendeza
Looks interesting! How do you place the pin so it looks like the pin in placed
on the sidewalk/road?

I skimmed your code and you were analyzing the image to find buildings?

~~~
wyliec
The pin gets rendered in a 3D scene, and positioned via finding the difference
between your current coordinates and the pins. The building stuff is so that
people cannot see a pin when there should be a building in the way. I do this
by using computer vision that analyses the map imagery.

~~~
mendeza
Oh, that makes sense, but how do you render the pin in 3D when you see the pin
in Augmented Reality. I see your screenshots where you see the pin on google
maps and the pin when you view it I augmented reality.

~~~
wyliec
It's a mimic - there isn't a method in apple maps that render it. I made the
3D versions myself. I use scene libraries that overlay the camera view (that
is basically what AR is).

------
throwaway29292
Nice project! I'm especially interested by the possibility of a twitter-style
feed per neighbourhood, the big red pins could look a little more varied
though.

~~~
wyliec
I plan to make many different types/colours of pins for different topics
(social, informative, advertisement, etc). Cheers.

